# Hammertime!



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Please forgive me if you have seen this in your DREAMS! 

I thought this might get y'all worked up a bit. Did this charcoal pic not too long ago and I named it "*Hammertime!"*










It will be here before we know it!

GOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLE!!!!!!!!!!
Wess


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice! Hammering away! Or is hammertime a flintlock reference


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

dude!!! thats SWEET!!! 61 days 22 hours 46 min 10 sec!!!


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

BOTH!!! 

GOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wess


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful. My daughter used to do that in high school and then in college. It was a hobby that has faded as she pursued her business career. 
I plan on showing her this post in an effort to have her start drawing again.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

very impressive....can't wait for turkey season


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful sketch


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

you sir are extremely tallented. Have you thought about selling some of your outdoor scenes? I would be interested in getting a few scenes to frame and hang on the wall. Again very nice job........and oh yeah Im ready to put the hammer down


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cool............. Looks awesome............... Nothing prettier then two toms hammering away headed up the ridge to your set-up........... Feathers lite up in the morning sun.................. Dude cant wait...........


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great lookin sketch very nice work


----------

